# Two week wait



## Msharma (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi all just wondered how you coped in the 2 week wait if your already have a child. 

I have a 3.5 year old was also through IVF  (first cycle), my second cycle
Ended up as an ectopic and now on my third round. 

I'm resting at home have taken two weeks off work too just didn't want to be in the office. I'm pottering around the house but my daughter has during this week really stressed me out.... Won't brush her teeth, get dressed, eat etc. Although hubby is helping she starts freaking out and wants me. Anyone in the same boat how are you coping.


----------

